# Saturday Fad Run



## Fishing Dawg (Dec 24, 2015)

We headed out to east side fads and hit all 4 (5,6,7 and 8). Mahi was everywhere out there Probably caught 45 to 50 and kept 26. My buddy followed us out with his family and caught around 30 and kept 21. Look forward to many fish tacos at home off this trip and already went down to the marina at Baytowne and had them fix some. We trolled for 3 hours on way back for wahoo and picked up one Mahi. Such a great trip we covered around 200 miles total round trip! Rigs are up next, but going to try and do a black fin tuna and wahoo run this Friday before heading back to Athens, Ga.....


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice catch, had to been nothing but FUN !!! 

What were you using for them? Trolling Lures, Natural/Live Bait?


----------



## Fishing Dawg (Dec 24, 2015)

CurDog said:


> Nice catch, had to been nothing but FUN !!!
> 
> What were you using for them? Trolling Lures, Natural/Live Bait?


We used live bait drifting within 100 yards of Fad but my buddies family had limited live bait and caught them on frozen cigar minnows..... We could have caught over a 100 without much effort they were hungry!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I Love those kinda days. Thanks


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice trip! sounds like a blast


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

long drive from atl. but looks like it was worth it. congrats on the meat run.
my son's in canton. where you at?
jack


----------



## Fishing Dawg (Dec 24, 2015)

jack2 said:


> long drive from atl. but looks like it was worth it. congrats on the meat run.
> my son's in canton. where you at?
> jack


Athens GA and Destin Harbor


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice. Is that a 365 Everglades?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

love those things on lighter tackle... I like to see 'em jump..


----------



## propwash0425 (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice box. Different story where we were at in the west side. They were slow to bite and acting lethargic. But they could have been worked too much before us. Nonetheless nice work!


----------



## Fishing Dawg (Dec 24, 2015)

Walton County said:


> Nice. Is that a 365 Everglades?


Yes sir


----------



## Fishing Dawg (Dec 24, 2015)

propwash0425 said:


> Nice box. Different story where we were at in the west side. They were slow to bite and acting lethargic. But they could have been worked too much before us. Nonetheless nice work!


Definitely a lot of boats out there


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like a fun trip and some good eats.


----------

